# Bloodword results after 9 weeks TRT



## ACP (Sep 23, 2019)

Im 35yrs old,   226lbs,  5'11..   did TRT for 9 weeks.    Week 1 was 160mg and then 100mg per week.     

Total Test before TRT was 353 and free test was 7.12

after 9 weeks TRT Im at 355 total and 7.27 free  

estrogen went from 20.8 up to 28.1 so Dr. is upping my Anastrozle dose from 1/4 pill to 1/2 pill,   and he upped my Test pin from 100mg to 130mg..   was kinda hoping for 200mg lol but well see where I end up from 130.      

my Hemtocrit went from 44.8 to 49.8 so he had me go donate blood today.   (which I didnt realize means I cant lift heavy today.. so kinda fcked my workout schedule)   

I do get to do my injections at home now and the cost is pretty good 4 vials of 200mg Test-C is $36  

Not really much change at all...     30mg increase doesn't seem like much,    dr said hes aiming to land me at 15 or so Free test.      Based on that do you guys think from a body building/lifting standpoint that being at 15 (assuming diet/training is on point) I will see any noticeable difference?


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 23, 2019)

Kind of surprised your numbers didn't go up more after 9 weeks.  For age 35 your free test is within range (35-<40 years: 4.65-18.1 ng/dL) https://www.mayocliniclabs.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/83686  Glad the doctor is willing to increase it.

You'll hear it repeatedly on this board (and for a lot of places) that the focus should be more on how you feel than on your numbers.  Given that....how you feeling?  As far as whether you'll see a noticeable difference, that's up to your diet and training, but you should feel a noticeable difference and be more motivated to get your a$$ to the gym.

You're going to be limited in how often you can donate blood, but consider adding grapefruit to your diet if that's a concern (  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3243695 ) and enjoy the ride.

TRT is a life changing experience for those who need it.


----------



## ACP (Sep 24, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Kind of surprised your numbers didn't go up more after 9 weeks.  For age 35 your free test is within range (35-<40 years: 4.65-18.1 ng/dL) https://www.mayocliniclabs.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/83686  Glad the doctor is willing to increase it.
> 
> You'll hear it repeatedly on this board (and for a lot of places) that the focus should be more on how you feel than on your numbers.  Given that....how you feeling?  As far as whether you'll see a noticeable difference, that's up to your diet and training, but you should feel a noticeable difference and be more motivated to get your a$$ to the gym.
> 
> ...



Ya I was a little surprised it didn't go up more..  dr said everyone reacts differently,    some shoot way up from small amounts and some need a much higher dose.    Definitely glad I am doing this with full blood work...   the blood getting thick he said can be a bit of a concern if it goes over 51+   

So far Im not feeling a huge energy boost but just the fact that I was getting the injections I think had a placebo effect and got me really excited to hit the gym..   lifting has been really consistent for the last 4-5 months  

What free test range does like a hardcore enhanced body builder typically sit at?   beyond 18?           

This Dr is on the same page,     he cares about the numbers as far as health and safety but if I feel better at the high end of the ranges that's where he wants me.


----------



## snake (Sep 24, 2019)

Your are completely shut down and relying on exogenous testosterone. Your LH and FSH are probably undetectable by now. For some, 100 mg/wk would have then in the 400 range. That 100 sould be upped to 150 and you should peg around 600. Odd you're crits and E2 jumped up and your TT was the same.

Ultimately TRT is about how you feel more then a number so I'll ask, do you feel better? The big guy up before you in the morning?


----------



## ACP (Sep 24, 2019)

snake said:


> Your are completely shut down and relying on exogenous testosterone. Your LH and FSH are probably undetectable by now. For some, 100 mg/wk would have then in the 400 range. That 100 sould be upped to 150 and you should peg around 600. Odd you're crits and E2 jumped up and your TT was the same.
> 
> Ultimately TRT is about how you feel more then a number so I'll ask, do you feel better? The big guy up before you in the morning?



Not feeling much energy wise Snake.
He didn't seem to think I've shut down,  just that I don't respond as easily to the doses as some.

I'd say 1/3 mornings the stiffy is definitely a factor lol


----------



## ACP (Sep 24, 2019)

I asked him if it has anything to do with my size or body type etc he said no...   some patients of his are 300+lbs and take a very tiny dose which takes them right up on the high end range.. and some small guys like 120lbs need big doses just to get there


----------



## Wilson6 (Sep 24, 2019)

When are you measuring your T levels? How long after an inj? Walgreens TC 10 cc 200 mg/ml cash price with GoodRx about $40. Use 1 cc 1/2" 27 gauge TB Safety Loc syringes, from Health Warehouse about $48 for 100. There is no hub so thus no loss per inj that is usually close to 0.1 ml. Sub-Q inj. Most of the docs I know are in the 200 mg/wk dosing range, best to split the dosing every 4 days (100 mg) sc. Will get your blood levels in the 800 - 1200 ng/dl range, free 25 - 35. You should feel great at that dose, if not then the problem is not testosterone, shouldn't need to give blood more than every 12 weeks to keep your HCT below 52% everyone is different regarding erythrocytosis and it gets worse as you get older.

 Unless you are having Sx of excess E2 (gyno) there isn't a need for anastrozole. If you want to keep your nuts normal size, 500 IU HCG with every T inj. Make sure your PSA remains stable on T and get DREs yearly. As others have mention, too much emphasis is put on levels and not enough on how one feels. A total of 500 at age 25 is fine, at age 60 it takes double that to feel the same (energy, erectile function, libido, etc.). At a dosing of 200 mg/wk, the only real concern is erythrocytosis and monitoring PSA, it may go up when you start T, but will stabilize and your DRE should always be normal. 

Always best to check T levels 2 days after a shot (peak) and just before a shot (nadir), gives you an idea what the average is and how fast you metabolize it. Clearly your T is much higher than 355 on HRT, at least a couple days after a shot bc your HCT has jumped in 9 weeks.


----------



## Jin (Sep 24, 2019)

Wilson6 said:


> When are you measuring your T levels? How long after an inj? Walgreens TC 10 cc 200 mg/ml cash price with GoodRx about $40. Use 1 cc 1/2" 27 gauge TB Safety Loc syringes, from Health Warehouse about $48 for 100. There is no hub so thus no loss per inj that is usually close to 0.1 ml. Sub-Q inj. Most of the docs I know are in the 200 mg/wk dosing range, best to split the dosing every 4 days (100 mg) sc. Will get your blood levels in the 800 - 1200 ng/dl range, free 25 - 35. You should feel great at that dose, if not then the problem is not testosterone, shouldn't need to give blood more than every 12 weeks to keep your HCT below 52% everyone is different regarding erythrocytosis and it gets worse as you get older. Unless you are having Sx of excess E2 (gyno) there isn't a need for anastrozole. If you want to keep your nuts normal size, 500 IU HCG with every T inj. Make sure your PSA remains stable on T and get DREs yearly. As others have mention, too much emphasis is put on levels and not enough on how one feels. A total of 500 at age 25 is fine, at age 60 it takes double that to feel the same (energy, erectile function, libido, etc.). At a dosing of 200 mg/wk, the only real concern is erythrocytosis and monitoring PSA, it may go up when you start T, but will stabilize and your DRE should always be normal. Always best to check T levels 2 days after a shot (peak) and just before a shot (nadir), gives you an idea what the average is and how fast you metabolize it. Clearly your T is much higher than 355 on HRT, at least a couple days after a shot bc your HCT has jumped in 9 weeks.



<formatting> try it.


----------



## ACP (Sep 25, 2019)

Wilson6 said:


> When are you measuring your T levels? How long after an inj? Walgreens TC 10 cc 200 mg/ml cash price with GoodRx about $40. Use 1 cc 1/2" 27 gauge TB Safety Loc syringes, from Health Warehouse about $48 for 100. There is no hub so thus no loss per inj that is usually close to 0.1 ml. Sub-Q inj. Most of the docs I know are in the 200 mg/wk dosing range, best to split the dosing every 4 days (100 mg) sc. Will get your blood levels in the 800 - 1200 ng/dl range, free 25 - 35. You should feel great at that dose, if not then the problem is not testosterone, shouldn't need to give blood more than every 12 weeks to keep your HCT below 52% everyone is different regarding erythrocytosis and it gets worse as you get older. Unless you are having Sx of excess E2 (gyno) there isn't a need for anastrozole. If you want to keep your nuts normal size, 500 IU HCG with every T inj. Make sure your PSA remains stable on T and get DREs yearly. As others have mention, too much emphasis is put on levels and not enough on how one feels. A total of 500 at age 25 is fine, at age 60 it takes double that to feel the same (energy, erectile function, libido, etc.). At a dosing of 200 mg/wk, the only real concern is erythrocytosis and monitoring PSA, it may go up when you start T, but will stabilize and your DRE should always be normal. Always best to check T levels 2 days after a shot (peak) and just before a shot (nadir), gives you an idea what the average is and how fast you metabolize it. Clearly your T is much higher than 355 on HRT, at least a couple days after a shot bc your HCT has jumped in 9 weeks.



bloodwork was done 2x before treatment and then after 8 weeks of treatment.     The pre bloodwork was done early AM and the last test @ 8 weeks was done in the afternoon.


----------



## ACP (Sep 25, 2019)

can I beat the system by beating off a whole bunch to lower T levels then get prescribed more....   then stop the beating off completely and have awsome T levels??


----------



## The Tater (Sep 25, 2019)

ACP said:


> can I beat the system by beating off a whole bunch to lower T levels then get prescribed more....   then stop the beating off completely and have awsome T levels??



there are ways to lower your T prior to but most of it involves sex with a Pygmy while drinking a case of soda and no sleep.


seriously though, you might be surprised at how you respond to 150. My test is over 1100 at 150mg/ml once a week.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2019)

The Tater said:


> there are ways to lower your T prior to but most of it involves sex with a Pygmy while drinking a case of soda and no sleep.
> 
> 
> seriously though, you might be surprised at how you respond to 150. My test is over 1100 at 150mg/ml once a week.


Yeah I sit at 1000 or so on 135 a week. Not that I’ve run it that low in a while lol


----------



## ACP (Sep 26, 2019)

The Tater said:


> there are ways to lower your T prior to but most of it involves sex with a Pygmy while drinking a case of soda and no sleep.
> 
> 
> seriously though, you might be surprised at how you respond to 150. My test is over 1100 at 150mg/ml once a week.



Did your blood thicken ever and u had to donate?


----------

